# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Organon deca 100 real or fake?

## jared550

I just bought some organon deca from a reliable source but I think theyre fake cause of the blue tops they were packaged and came in these boxes I have posted pictures below. They are 2ml vials and 100mg/ml. The vials are very tiny mini vials can someone please get back to me help would be extremely appreciated sorry the pics are not clear however the labels are extremely clear. I have only heard of the yellow tops and im not sure if organon from brampton ontario canada even makes them with blue tops. I would appreciate advise before I started this cycle thanks.

LOT: 273453
EXP:4/13
Says organon canada ltd
Brampton, Ontario at the bottom of each vial

----------


## gjames2012

i think its fake. the real deca has one line of wording under the 2ml line and also the injection usp line is all together not seperated, now onto the vial organon had just plain silver metal caps. not colored that i know of and the label is to light, the real one which is the canadian version you have is a darker blkue lettering and a darker tint of label. yours is a baby blue. i would say its fake but not sure as always

----------


## X5Driver

Fake Shit, Organon never produced in 10ml vials.

----------


## theboss

> Fake Shit, Organon never produced in 10ml vials.


the box says 2mL .......not 10 mL

----------


## eazy333

Not produce by organon, but who knows, it could still contain hormone

----------

